# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pjata  juaj me e preferuar.

## drague

psh. japrak me mish

pjata ime eshte pak e vecante :zemer:

----------


## PINK

Kush eshte e jotja? 

e imja eshte prodhime deti, octapus, kallamari. me grilled portabella mushtrooms ,me ndonje djath te mire, pak sallate jeshile o baby spinach. dhe kaq.

----------


## shoku_tanku

ne thame pjate o pinku,jo kazan!

e imja eshte gjize e skuqur me kaviar

----------


## broken_smile

buke me djath e domate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> ne thame pjate o pinku,jo kazan!
> 
> e imja eshte gjize e skuqur me kaviar


po 1 pjate mo i permbledh te gjitha keto  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> 


pak publicitet pastaj receta :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

kjo eshte yammi also. Dhe une di ta bej kete, pervec midhjeve qe se kam provuar akoma. pasta me shrimps eshte specialiteti im qe e qaj fare. aq mire e bej. really. lol

----------


## drague

vijon.....

3-4 karkaleca
10 midhje
10 molusqe(vongole)
100G monkfish(Coda di rospo)
3-4 domate qershi 
nje thalb hudher dhe pak vere te bardhe

vaj ulliri majdanoz.
kripe e piper ja hudhni vete besoj.

----------


## Lov!

Stifadho ose ndryshe comlek  :buzeqeshje: 



Zakonisht nuk bëj naze, cdo lloj pjate është e mirëpritur.

----------


## Lexuesi_



----------


## e panjohura

.............

----------


## Lexuesi_

> .............




Kjo eshte *Sofra* jone e preferuar me shume pjata tjera te preferuara  :me kurore:

----------


## Etna Etna

Kjo eshte "tavolina e preferuar " me duket, se si shume pjata po me shohin syte  :ngerdheshje: 

Aman edhe ju me keto tema !
Sa shoh fotot ndjej pak si dridhje kembesh ,nje boshllek ne stomak,koken e renduar dhe me duket sikur do me bjere te fiket  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Kjo eshte "tavolina e preferuar " me duket, se si shume pjata po me shohin syte 
> Aman edhe ju me keto tema !
> Sa shoh fotot ndjej pak si dridhje kembesh ,nje boshllek ne stomak,koken e renduar dhe me duket sikur do me bjere te fiket




Ti qike e shehrit ste kan pare kurr syt sofer po vetem ne tavolina ke ngren... sdin ti qka eshte me i zan kamt perfundri e me u ul ne sofer jo  :ngerdheshje:  E me ja derdh supen nga luga me brryl e_panjohures  :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

hahaha,mire thonte nje plak nga nje fshat kur vinte dhe uleshim ne karriga e servonim buken ne tavolin,e kur mbaronim me ushqimin ai na thoshte:
-Pse more  po e leni sofren shtruar,per ate ju hup bereqeti juve ne sheher!?

----------


## Etna Etna

Ca eshte shehri ?  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne fakt skam ngrene asnjehere ne sofer ,i kam kembet shume te gjata,sdi si ti mbaj  :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> Ca eshte shehri ? 
> Ne fakt skam ngrene asnjehere ne sofer ,i kam kembet shume te gjata,sdi si ti mbaj


Qy kjo ,cka eshte ,,shehri''?Kishe nuk po e din a?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ca eshte shehri ? 
> Ne fakt skam ngrene asnjehere ne sofer ,i kam kembet shume te gjata,sdi si ti mbaj




Shehri eshte me dal qaty te pazari i tiranes ku shesin  ne treg katundaret , *si tame*l ( qumesht ) *ve* ( veze ) *pula* ( knusa ) *patate* ( kumpira ) domate ( patligjana) *karrota* ( shangarepa) *kastraveca* ( tranguj) *bostana* ( shalqina ) etj etj :P 

Etna Etna, e sa per kembe te gjata mundesh  me i shtri me i fut nen sofer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Ska mundesi !!!!
Domates i thoni patligjan ??

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ska mundesi !!!!
> Domates i thoni patligjan ??



He praaaa "patligjan" domates nese po flasim per te njejtin patligjan  e domate po :P ani kishe une *bukeroshe*

----------

